# Where to buy a 1-1/2" pipe tap?



## Harvey (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Guys and Happy Thanksgiving!

I have a temporary need for a 1-1/2" pipe tap and I'd like to know where to get one.  I only need to get 4 uses out of it and don't imagine needing it ever again.  Therefore, I need it as cheaply as possible without getting so cheap that it's not useable.  Any suggestions?

Harvey


----------



## toag (Nov 27, 2013)

Hmm, i'd see i homedepot rents taps, if not there might be a used tool dealer close that can rent one to you.
or ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DESCO-HSS-1...860?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565e717b2c
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vermont-1-1...549?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257940d775


----------



## tigtorch (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe a local tool rental place might rent one?  Probably not.  Look on Ebay, I didn't spend much time but found this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Morse-Cutti...037?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd8b544c5

Buy it, or another, and resell it.


----------



## schor (Nov 27, 2013)

Drop by my place and you can use mine. )

If you only need to tap a couple things, can you take it to a local guy (plumbing/gas/whatever) and just ask them to do it for a few bucks?


----------



## davidh (Nov 27, 2013)

visiting a plumbing shop would be my choice too.  that sounds like a nasty project. times 4


----------



## Harvey (Nov 27, 2013)

The residential plumbing shops that I checked with don't have taps up to 1-1/2".  That's more of an industrial size and those shops who do industrial work charge industrial rates!

Harvey


----------



## firefite (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a 1 1/2" die if anyone cares


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 28, 2013)

North american tool so. beloit il. or tapco rockford il.


----------



## davidh (Nov 28, 2013)

I just checked my price book,  $79.50 shipping included. . .to any usa address. . .


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 28, 2013)

I will give Tried and True in Fridley MN a call/visit tomorrow (if they are open) there is a possibility they have one.
If they have one in reasonable condition, and a price that seems right, would you like me to purchase it for you and mail it?

Daryl
MN


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 28, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> I will give Tried and True in Fridley MN a call/visit tomorrow (if they are open) there is a possibility they have one.
> If they have one in reasonable condition, and a price that seems right, would you like me to purchase it for you and mail it?
> 
> Daryl
> MN



Sounds like a good reason/excuse to me to go there! :rofl:  It's been a few years since I've been there.


----------



## rmsflorida (Nov 28, 2013)

I can loan you what you need.
Need your ship to address and a good phone number.
You need to include postage USPS flat rate $6.00 for me to ship to you.
How long will you need it?
You can Email me.
Robbie


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, that pretty much shoots down my excuse to go to Tried and True.
Guess I gotta thanks you for that stress reliever!
Argghhh...



Daryl
MN




rmsflorida said:


> I can loan you what you need.
> Need your ship to address and a good phone number.
> You need to include postage USPS flat rate $6.00 for me to ship to you.
> How long will you need it?
> ...


----------



## Harvey (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Where to buy a 1-1/2&amp;amp;quot; pipe tap?*



rmsflorida said:


> I can loan you what you need.
> You can Email me.
> Robbie



Thanks!!!

PM Sent

Harvey

- - - Updated - - -



Uglydog said:


> Well, that pretty much shoots down my excuse to go to Tried and True.
> Daryl
> MN



 Sorry Daryl.

 Thanks for the offer though.

Harvey


----------



## Harvey (Nov 29, 2013)

rmsflorida said:


> You can Email me.
> Robbie



Robbie,

Did you get my PM?  (I couldn't find your e-mail address.)

Harvey


----------



## machinist18 (Dec 2, 2013)

I bought one on ebay a couple of years ago for $20.00. You can buy them new from MSC or other machine tool dealers but you can often find them on ebay for a fraction of new price. You might also try Craig's list. good luck.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 2, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> Well, that pretty much shoots down my excuse to go to Tried and True.
> Guess I gotta thanks you for that stress reliever!
> Argghhh...
> 
> ...



Daryl

Did you go anyway? :LOL:

I just remembered that I have some of those large taps too.  I don't know how sharp they are.  They've been sitting in a bucket of oil since I got them from my dad.  I think they're a bit rusty.  One of these days, I'll have to clean them up.


----------



## 97r82 (Feb 11, 2014)

Harvey said:


> Hi Guys and Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> I have a temporary need for a 1-1/2" pipe tap and I'd like to know where to get one.  I only need to get 4 uses out of it and don't imagine needing it ever again.  Therefore, I need it as cheaply as possible without getting so cheap that it's not useable.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Harvey



You are in Houston which should help. Oil field repair and machine shops all have larger pipe taps. Up to 2" is standard. Find a smaller shop local to you. A case of beer will usually get you some special service. You might find a source for drops of 4140 material as well. Get to know the shop foreman in a few of these places.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks.  I was able to borrow a tap from a local fab shop.

Harvey


----------



## righto88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Good for you Harvey. I hope you made a few new friends also. That is great news!


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 13, 2014)

Glad you found one to borrow.  Most commercial electrical contractors have rigid pipe threaders also...  We have them up to 6"...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

